# Awesome day for me



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Had an awesome day in North East Ohio today. Blue geese and snow geese







seen well over 500 geese and 200 ducks today. A group of 150 snows landed in the spread. Shortly after another group of 100 came through. A true lifetime memory hunt. The snow goose on far left and blue goose 2nd from the right are headed to taxidermist. Any reputable recommendations where to take them?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome! congrats on the hunt!


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

congrats! awesome birds and looks like it was a great hunt! might be a little bit of a hall for you but i think it would be worth it... mcnamaras taxidermy. located close to spencerville just south west of lima. dude does great bird work and has been doing great work for quite a while. hes done several for me. attention to detail is pretty amazing.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's awesome. Snows also taste alot better than Canada geese.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

That is a great hunt and must have been an awesome sight. Can’t wait til I get a chance at a snow goose.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

BTW how many dekes were you running in that spread?


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Was a very cool sight. Since it was only 2 of us out there we only put out about 75 or so


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

What fullbodys you using they look good


----------

